# Xorg installation problem



## freescottsthoughts (Oct 29, 2010)

My system is a FreeBSD 7.2

Trying to reinstall lang/php52-extentions

This is what keeps happening... did this 8 plus times to me so far.


```
checking for XDMCP... yes
checking for XdmcpWrap in -lXdmcp... yes
checking for GLIB... yes
checking whether the linker supports -wrap... yes
checking for XSERVERCFLAGS... configure: error: Package requirements (randrproto >= 1.2.99.3 renderproto >= 0.11 fixesproto >= 4.1 damageproto 
>= 1.1 xcmiscproto >= 1.2.0 xextproto >= 7.0.99.3 xproto >= 7.0.13 xtrans >= 1.2.2 bigreqsproto >= 1.1.0 fontsproto inputproto >= 1.9.99.902 
kbproto >= 1.0.3 videoproto compositeproto >= 0.4 scrnsaverproto >= 1.1 resourceproto xineramaproto xkbfile xfont xau pixman-1 >= 0.15.20 hal 
dbus-1 xdmcp) were not met:

Requested 'renderproto >= 0.11' but version of RenderProto is 0.9.3
Requested 'fixesproto >= 4.1' but version of FixesProto is 4.0
Requested 'xextproto >= 7.0.99.3' but version of XExtProto is 7.0.5
Requested 'inputproto >= 1.9.99.902' but version of InputProto is 1.5.0
Requested 'pixman-1 >= 0.15.20' but version of Pixman is 0.15.2

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XSERVERCFLAGS_CFLAGS
and XSERVERCFLAGS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver/work/xorg-server-1.7.5/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/accerciser.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions.
*** Error code 1
```

What would be the solution to this? Thanks in advance for checking out my post.


----------



## expl (Oct 29, 2010)

What is you don't understand? The configure script clearly states that dependencies you have installed are out of date and need upgrading.


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Oct 29, 2010)

But it's a fresh portsnap. I did this last night ;-(


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2010)

freescottsthoughts said:
			
		

> but it's a fresh portsnap. i did this last night ;-(



Upgrading the "ports tree" (/usr/ports, a bunch of build instructions) does not upgrade the applications you already have installed.  See http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/portupgrade.html.


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Oct 29, 2010)

```
/usr/ports/x11/zenity/
Building new INDEX files... done.
[root@www /usr/ports]# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Ports tree hasn't changed since last snapshot.
No updates needed.
Ports tree is already up to date.
[root@www /usr/ports]#
```


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Oct 29, 2010)

This is possibly what it's doing but not 100% sure yet... reading around the net.



> 4.5.2.2 Dealing with imake
> Some ports that use imake (a part of the X Window System) do not work well with PREFIX, and will insist on installing under /usr/X11R6. Similarly, some Perl ports ignore PREFIX and install in the Perl tree. Making these ports respect PREFIX is a difficult or impossible job.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 29, 2010)

Would [cmd=]portmanager -u[/cmd] be the solution?


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Oct 29, 2010)

I will try that but I doubt it. Portsnap fresh fetch and upgrade should have done the trick.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2010)

freescottsthoughts said:
			
		

> I will try that but I doubt it. Portsnap fresh fetch and upgrade should have done the trick.



No.  portsnap and csup update the ports tree.  That's all.  They do not upgrade applications you have already installed from ports or packages.  For that, there are programs like ports-mgmt/portupgrade and ports-mgmt/portmaster.  ports-mgmt/portmanager is another, but not as mainstream as the others.

`# pkg_version -vl'<'`
will show the outdated applications you have installed that need to be updated.


----------



## mlinuxgada (Sep 25, 2011)

freescottsthoughts said:
			
		

> I will try that but I doubt it. Portsnap fresh fetch and upgrade should have done the trick.


It will update only sources into ports tree ..  



			
				OJ said:
			
		

> Would [cmd=]portmanager -u[/cmd] be the solution?


This will do the trick. I've tested.


----------

